# Ptolus D&D Northern NJ



## MVarga (Sep 6, 2006)

Is there anybody in Northern NJ who would be interested in getting a D&D 3.5 Ptolus campaign together?

Disclaimer: You won't have the purchase the Ptolus book, I will provide player material for free.  Yes, I know it's pricey, but it's definately good.


----------



## Wystan (Sep 7, 2006)

Where in Northern Jersey, it is a largeish place...


----------



## MVarga (Sep 7, 2006)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Where in Northern Jersey, it is a largeish place...




Not that large . . .

I'm a little west of Parsippany, little East of Dover, but will travel a little bit for a decent group.


----------



## Ivaldi (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm interested in Mahwah.  How frequently were you thinking of having sessions?


----------



## MVarga (Sep 9, 2006)

Ivaldi said:
			
		

> I'm interested in Mahwah.  How frequently were you thinking of having sessions?




Thinking of weekly or bi-weekly, depending on people's availability.


----------



## Ivaldi (Sep 11, 2006)

I couldn't do more than bi-weekly on weekends.  I've down-loaded a Player's Guide to Ptolus.  I'd be happy to join when a party forms.


----------



## MVarga (Sep 13, 2006)

Ivaldi said:
			
		

> I couldn't do more than bi-weekly on weekends.  I've down-loaded a Player's Guide to Ptolus.  I'd be happy to join when a party forms.




Bi-Weekly is fine by me.  The only major restriction I'd place on the game is that the only permissable books are the 3.5 PHB and any Monte Cook book (for 3.5) after you let me know about it.  Fair?

Any other takers out there?


----------



## MVarga (Sep 13, 2006)

Ivaldi said:
			
		

> I couldn't do more than bi-weekly on weekends.  I've down-loaded a Player's Guide to Ptolus.  I'd be happy to join when a party forms.





Send me your email at hamletru2003  at  yahoo.com

I'm setting up a group site that will hopefully see some use.


----------



## MVarga (Sep 25, 2006)

Bumping this to see if there's anybody intersted in starting a Ptolus D&D 3.5 campaign in Jersey.


----------



## gninjagnome (Sep 25, 2006)

MVarga said:
			
		

> Bumping this to see if there's anybody intersted in starting a Ptolus D&D 3.5 campaign in Jersey.




My gf and I would be interested, bi-weekly on the weekends was what we were looking for.  I'll send you my email to the address you put down below.


----------



## carmachu (Sep 28, 2006)

Where exactly are you located in reference to Mahwa or Paramus? I live in southern NY and NJ border is like 30 minutes for me to get on 17/278 there.


----------



## MVarga (Sep 29, 2006)

carmachu said:
			
		

> Where exactly are you located in reference to Mahwa or Paramus? I live in southern NY and NJ border is like 30 minutes for me to get on 17/278 there.




Probably a little too far for you to drive.  The game is located a good 30+ minutes west of Paramus depending on traffic.


----------



## Renocide (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm interested in more information on this game if anyone can respond. 

What night do you play and how far along is the game?


I'm about 10 minutes from Dover so distance isn't a problem.


----------



## Aiden_tremayne (Nov 13, 2008)

*Interested*

I live in Lake Hiawatha and am VERY interested in joining a D&D campaign...

Drinkpaintthinner@gmail.com


----------

